# Amsterdam, NY - Curtis Sno-pro 3000 plow an mount



## Joe437 (Sep 2, 2019)

Plow has been gone through about 3 years ago. New bolts, pins, large wire connector pig tail, repainted. Previous owner added a plastic skin to moldboard, some bubbling in it but functions well. It's a 7.5' blade works well. $500
Also have a Chevy mount that's in nice shape as well, model 1fk23. Fits a lot of earlier 2000 gm an Chevy 1/2 tons including SUVs. Tahoe, Yukon, and Escalade. Asking $300.
Local pick up only unless you can provide an set up shipping arrangements. Will discount if you purchase as a package.


----------



## Joe437 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sold


----------

